# Most approachable of the Liszt Beethoven symphonies



## Schoenberg

As of lately I have had this strong desire, to learn a Liszt transcription of a Beethoven symphony or if not to completion, at least a single movement.
Which movements/symphonies would you say are the most approachable for an early intermediate pianist?
These are the most advanced pieces in my repertoire (my entire repertoire is much larger) so you can know the level I am talking about:
C# minor prelude and fugue from Book 1 of the WTC.
Chopin Ballade No. 3

Or are they just all out of my reach?


----------



## Larkenfield

The Sixth might be a friendly place to start and perhaps less intimidating to begin.


----------



## chu42

Stay away from 5, 7, and 9. The other symphonies aren't too bad if you can handle lots of tremolos, chords, scales, and octaves. Nothing out of the ordinary. But you need to be very good at voicing and playing Beethoven in general. 

There's no harm in trying movements from some of the shorter or calmer symphonies, like 6 for example. 
Some individual movements are not terribly difficult, but trying any symphony in it's entirety would be an enormous undertaking, a top-tier test of mental and physical endurance.


----------

